# NEW 72 Spoke Dayton raffle.....



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

With seeing in how high of demand a set of 13x7 72 Spoke Ds has been I'm really considering throwing a raffle for a brand new set. The only thing is that the economy is so fucked up that I don't want the raffle to last by the time Obama finishes his first term. What ya'll think? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

so do this shit...taxes are coming up...lols thats if we get anything back from the government...


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

I think I'm ready for it... :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

I MIGHT buy a spot if you quit making topics saying"what y'all think"..... :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 25 2008, 12:24 PM~12524585
> *I MIGHT buy a spot if you quit making topics saying"what y'all think"..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Hey, I say "what ya'll think" and 2 minutes later I'm doing it.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 25 2008, 07:06 AM~12523091
> *With seeing in how high of demand a set of 13x7 72 Spoke Ds has been I'm really considering throwing a raffle for a brand new set.  The only thing is that the economy is so fucked up that I don't want the raffle to last by the time Obama finishes his first term.  What ya'll think? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Set a deadline and ticket sale minimum. If the ticket sales don't reach your minimum/cap by the set date, refund the money, or hold off on the raffle until you sell more tickets.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

i'm in :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

Do it :thumbsup:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Dam, :0


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Well???


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

If you keep the spots cheap, they will go quick, don't try to make a killing from profits and you'll be alright!!


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 28 2008, 09:27 AM~12543095
> *If you keep the spots cheap, they will go quick, don't try to make a killing from profits and you'll be alright!!
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 28 2008, 09:27 AM~12543095
> *If you keep the spots cheap, they will go quick, don't try to make a killing from profits and you'll be alright!!
> *


Oh I ain't trippin' over making a killing off of it.....I just mostly do it to keep me distracted and for the fun of it. Besides....it doesn't hurt to give someone that's broke like me the opportunity of owning the real deal.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Fuck a raffle... how much shipped?


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 28 2008, 08:25 PM~12546283
> *Fuck a raffle... how much shipped?
> *


Lets try to win them :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 28 2008, 06:25 PM~12546283
> *Fuck a raffle... how much shipped?
> *


no shit :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I'd buy a spot or 2....


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'll buy $100 worth lets start :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

I guess I'll have to do the math. I'll also have to follow-up on "*my*" current price since the pricing has been up and down. Like I said.....I ain't trippin' over making any money and I don't mind coming out even into what I invest in a new set of Ds but what do you guys think is reasonable per square for a 100 square raffle? *Don't lowball either* cause I ain't trying to pay out of my pocket. I just don't want to start the raffle and have it last 6 months! :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*BTW* - I'm also willing to do a 90, 80, 70, 60 or 50 square raffle but of course the price per square will be higher. That would be a little better because we can have the drawing sooner and your odds of winning improve. :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

50 squares @ $20 each would be cool..... should go quick as im sure some people will buy multiple squares. uffin: 

They are all chrome right?


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 29 2008, 06:22 AM~12550000
> *50 squares @ $20 each would be cool..... should go quick as im sure some people will buy multiple squares.  uffin:
> 
> They are all chrome right?
> *


Yeah, that sounds good 4 U guys but what about me? That will give me less than $1K with the PayPal fee AND the wheels will be costing me a lot more than that!!!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Oh shit, my bad, lol... it was too early in the morning for math!

I was thinking the raffle should bring in 2k.

100 $20 squares or 50 $40 squares.... 3 for $100 would make it go quick? :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Post a pic of the wheels to get everyone hyped up! lol


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Ok, lets do this.....$20 a spot. PayPal to *[email protected] *but please "*DO NOT*" include the word *RAFFLE* in your payment or else PayPal will pull the plug. I don't want to be stuck with the PayPal fees either so please include 4.9% with your payment *OR* you can deposit the payment directly to my Bank of America account to avoid any fees.....*PM me or call me for details (424) 264-6342.*

*All you have to do is pay for your spot and wait for the drawing......simple as that. I WILL PAY FOR SHIPPING to anywhere in the lower 48 states so don't even tripp.*


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

#3 and 95 got my name on :uh:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

payment sent for # 2 17 44 83 13


----------



## Joe M (Dec 30, 2008)

:0


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*Thanks fellas!!!*


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

:0 got my 100 in probably get some more later this week :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Whoever happens to win can upgrade to 14s or even 15s if they want. They only have to pay for the difference which is only a few bucks for all 4 wheels.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

ill take 68


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 29 2008, 09:05 PM~12555679
> *ill take 68
> *


Damm it!! that was my number :angry:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

nope....robs68 thats my number.... :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

<-------- :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 29 2008, 09:43 PM~12556157
> *nope....robs68 thats my number.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 29 2008, 01:24 AM~12549446
> *I guess I'll have to do the math.  I'll also have to follow-up on "my" current price since the pricing has been up and down.  Like I said.....I ain't trippin' over making any money and I don't mind coming out even into what I invest in a new set of Ds but what do you guys think is reasonable per square for a 100 square raffle?  Don't lowball either cause I ain't trying to pay out of my pocket.  I just don't want to start the raffle and have it last 6 months! :biggrin:
> *


well in that case ill give u what u got invested write


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Dec 29 2008, 10:31 PM~12556761
> *well in that case ill give u what u got invested write
> *


I ain't trippin'.


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 29 2008, 09:27 PM~12555957
> *Damm it!!  that was my number :angry:
> *


*Look Al....get spot 1 and 67 which will = 68* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 29 2008, 08:22 AM~12550000
> *50 squares @ $20 each would be cool..... should go quick as im sure some people will buy multiple squares.  uffin:
> 
> They are all chrome right?
> *



U getting in??


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Dec 25 2008, 10:10 AM~12524128
> *I think I'm ready for it... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

get well zappo.....


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Dec 30 2008, 10:11 PM~12564419
> *x2
> *



lets get them spaces filled :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 30 2008, 10:12 PM~12564431
> *get well zappo.....
> *



What happen??


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Dec 30 2008, 07:50 PM~12564172
> *U getting in??
> *


x2


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Dec 30 2008, 08:29 PM~12564618
> *What happen??
> *


Oh I was a little sick......but I'm cool now. :biggrin: 

*Come on man.......your choice of any knick-knocks that Dayton makes on the 72s*.  

*Also keep in mind that Obama said that on his first day in office he will approve the stimulus package which will be costing the government TRILLIONS of dollars so that means this time they're really gonna break people off with some major cheddar and that's not including your tax return!!!! Bush had only approved $170 Billion.*


----------



## ReyRey (Jan 7, 2007)

WHATS LEFT ON THE BOARD AND CAN WE GET A PIC OF THE WHEELS?


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReyRey_@Dec 31 2008, 11:38 AM~12568950
> *WHATS LEFT ON THE BOARD AND CAN WE GET A PIC OF THE WHEELS?
> *


lots of spaces left get you some


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ReyRey_@Dec 31 2008, 10:38 AM~12568950
> *WHATS LEFT ON THE BOARD AND CAN WE GET A PIC OF THE WHEELS?
> *


Looks like they're still in the boxes since they're brand new. Just picture all chrome 13" 72's


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 31 2008, 04:40 PM~12571191
> *Looks like they're still in the boxes since they're brand new.  Just picture all chrome 13" 72's
> *


 you get some spots yet???


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Dec 31 2008, 05:36 PM~12572182
> *you get some spots yet???
> *


Nope, not yet...got a deal pending on buying some D's right now, if it falls through again, i will.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

no, bush approved $700 Billion. :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 31 2008, 07:51 PM~12572826
> *no, bush approved $700 Billion.  :biggrin:
> *



Que?


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ReyRey+Dec 31 2008, 09:38 AM~12568950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bush approved $700 Billion for the BIG 3 Auto Makers (Chrysler, Ford and GM)....not for the stimulus package that we all got as taxpayers.

*Here's the board;*


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*Damn!!! At the rate we're going we might have this raffle done by tomorrow night!* :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Jan 1 2009, 05:48 AM~12575919
> *Damn!!!  At the rate we're going we might have this raffle done by tomorrow night! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



what happen to all them people saying they would buy in where the at now :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jan 1 2009, 04:48 PM~12578349
> *what happen to all them people saying they would buy in where the at now :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


*That's what I'm talkin' bout!* :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

you should do 15 spots at 100 bucks


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 1 2009, 07:36 PM~12579604
> *you should do 15 spots at 100 bucks
> *


I would but you see people struggling to buy a $20 spot...now imagine $100. :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Jan 1 2009, 08:38 PM~12579632
> *I would but you see people struggling to buy a $20 spot...now imagine $100. :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


dont worry homie its the holidays this will pick up soon, as soon as everyone goes back to their normal schedules :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jan 1 2009, 09:36 PM~12579604
> *you should do 15 spots at 100 bucks
> *



YOU SHOULD BUY 100 DOLLARS WORTH


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Jan 1 2009, 07:54 PM~12579790
> *dont worry homie its the holidays this will pick up soon, as soon as everyone goes back to their normal schedules :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Payment sent for 4 and 64..... =68 :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 2 2009, 01:25 AM~12581893
> *Payment sent for 4 and 64.....  =68 :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe M (Dec 30, 2008)

Payment sent for # 16


----------



## 64impala4d (Jul 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al+Jan 1 2009, 11:25 PM~12581893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks and good luck fellas!!!*   :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Jan 1 2009, 09:38 PM~12579632
> *I would but you see people struggling to buy a $20 spot...now imagine $100. :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Yea, ive got 5 spots on the Zenith #12 "baller raffle" at $100 each and that one is 25 spots and its taking FOREVERRRRRR! So $100 squares is not a good idea.

Payment sent for the 3rd row.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 2 2009, 09:22 PM~12588013
> *Yea, ive got 5 spots on the Zenith #12 "baller raffle" at $100 each and that one is 25 spots and its taking FOREVERRRRRR! So $100 squares is not a good idea.
> 
> Payment sent for the 3rd row.
> *



Baller in Da House :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: now we moving


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*Thanks and good luck!* :thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

$20 for a chance to win some DAYTONS..... why are there still #'s left???


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

guess not a lot of people got an extra 20


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jan 6 2009, 07:21 PM~12626232
> *guess not a lot of people got an extra 20
> *


Tell me about it....... :angry:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 5 2009, 10:21 PM~12616332
> *$20 for a chance to win some DAYTONS..... why are there still #'s left???
> *



AND NOT 100 SPOKE THESE ARE GOING TO BE 72 :0


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## Killer Kali (Jul 14, 2005)

payment sent for #12,33,50,72,84,98,99


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Killer Kali_@Jan 7 2009, 02:33 PM~12633135
> *payment sent for #12,33,50,72,84,98,99
> *


Hell yea, HELL YEA! Killer K aint bullshittin! WHO'S NEXT! :0


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Killer Kali_@Jan 7 2009, 12:33 PM~12633135
> *payment sent for #12,33,50,72,84,98,99
> *


*I'll update in a minute....THANKS!!!*


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Killer Kali_@Jan 7 2009, 12:33 PM~12633135
> *payment sent for #12,33,50,72,84,98,99
> *


*Another Lay It Low Baller came through.....thanks homie and good luck!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe M (Dec 30, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

$20 a square, some of you spend that at McDonald's!!! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

payment sent for best years of the impalas....  
58,59,60,61,62,63,65,66,67.............


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 10 2009, 11:22 AM~12662232
> *payment sent for best years of the impalas....
> 58,59,60,61,62,63,65,66,67.............
> *


*Rob came through like a true Pelotero (that's Spanish for BALLER)...... Thanks and good luck!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

dont go no where zappo you gonna have to update again


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Payment sent for #s 32,51,76,82,85 :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jan 10 2009, 01:55 PM~12663157
> *Payment sent for #s 32,51,76,82,85 :biggrin:
> *


*Another Baller.....did the IRS start cutting out checks or what?* :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Jan 10 2009, 04:12 PM~12663270
> *Another Baller.....did the IRS start cutting out checks or what? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...



LOL NOT YET........... MY BABY MOMMA GOT HER WELFARE CHECK :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

shit....we wanna finish this shit homie.....


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

yup lets get this done 58 spots left at 20 a piece theres more than 45,000 members on here I know they got a 20.....


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

The money has been sent!
You have sent $62.94 USD to [email protected].
payment sent for the best year monte carlos 78,79,80


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Jan 10 2009, 01:47 PM~12663104
> *Rob came through like a true Pelotero (that's Spanish for BALLER)......  Thanks and good luck! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1978mc (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 10 2009, 05:35 PM~12664056
> *The money has been sent!
> You have sent $62.94 USD to [email protected].
> payment sent for the best year monte carlos 78,79,80
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*Thanks very much homie....seems like the raffle has picked up speed again.* :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Damn ballers.... :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 12 2009, 06:05 PM~12681902
> *Damn ballers.... :biggrin:
> *


We know you one too :biggrin: Get you some!!!


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jan 12 2009, 05:36 PM~12682256
> *We know you one too :biggrin: Get you some!!!
> *


I'm already negative 800.00 on raffles and still dont have a thing to show for it...  I might buy a few payday, could be my lucky one i guess. (at least i keep telling myself that.)


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

96 and 46


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY+Jan 13 2009, 05:01 PM~12694453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks and good luck homie!!!*


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

payment sent for number 5


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: sup Zappo its staring to get there :biggrin:


----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)

hay bro i know this is a dumb fuck question but who picks the number or how does this work and how much a square pm me back all the info thanks


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ss62vert+Jan 14 2009, 01:15 PM~12702826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No such thing as a dumb fuck question homie. :thumbsup: PMd


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:0


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

TO ALL THE HOMIE THAT ARE WONDERING WHERE ZAPPO IS HE'S IN THE HOSPITIAL ILL KEEP YOU POSTED ON WHATS GOING ON


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 16 2009, 10:59 PM~12729188
> *TO ALL THE HOMIE THAT ARE WONDERING WHERE ZAPPO IS HE'S IN THE HOSPITIAL ILL KEEP YOU POSTED ON WHATS GOING ON
> *


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

20 bux on 20


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 16 2009, 09:59 PM~12729188
> *TO ALL THE HOMIE THAT ARE WONDERING WHERE ZAPPO IS HE'S IN THE HOSPITIAL ILL KEEP YOU POSTED ON WHATS GOING ON
> *


Hope all is well, he is in our prayers!!


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Jan 17 2009, 12:50 PM~12733175
> *20 bux on 20
> *


*Thanks and good luck!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B.U.G. (Dec 22, 2008)

Alriight everybody, i got that 77 bought... good luck ya'll  

You have sent $21.00 USD to [email protected].


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

bump it up :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Half ways there!!


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

You have sent $21.00 USD to [email protected] :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

i'll take 42 if you want to trade. :biggrin: let me know what you want :cheesy:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas!!!!! Good luck to ya'll..........


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

less then 50


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

10 , 40 , 70 , 90 , 100 THNX


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Dec 31 2008, 06:14 PM~12572994
> *Damn, just about all of the spots are left on the board.  It's moving slower than I thought.
> Bush approved $700 Billion for the BIG 3 Auto Makers (Chrysler, Ford and GM)....not for the stimulus package that we all got as taxpayers.
> 
> ...


DAMN SO WE DO GET ANOTHER STIMULUS CHECK THIS YEAR?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Jan 20 2009, 05:06 AM~12757858
> *10 , 40 , 70 , 90 , 100    THNX
> *


*Thanks for your support and good luck!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*I got #52, 53, 54, 55, & 56!*

Call me when I Win  :biggrin:


----------



## Joe M (Dec 30, 2008)

ttmt


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 21 2009, 07:53 PM~12776175
> *I got #52, 53, 54, 55, & 56!
> 
> Call me when I Win   :biggrin:
> *


*Thanks a million homie and good luck!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

another payment sent for 37

The money has been sent!
You have sent $20.00 USD to [email protected].


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 23 2009, 07:22 PM~12796962
> *another payment sent for 37
> 
> The money has been sent!
> ...


*Thanks bro and good luck.....*   :biggrin:


----------



## 95 Fleetwood (Nov 3, 2005)

money has been sent for #19 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT PERSON TO BUY A SQUARE I'LL BUY EM A DOUBLE CHEESEBURGER. AFTER YOU MAKE A PAYMENT PM ME WITH YOUR SHIPPING ADDRESS.


----------



## cube224 (Oct 17, 2005)

payment sent for 39 and 81
You have sent $41.96 USD to [email protected]
Through paypal.


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cube224_@Jan 25 2009, 10:33 PM~12813710
> *payment sent for 39 and 81
> You have sent $41.96 USD to [email protected]
> Through paypal.
> *


what's your shipping address so i can ship you that cheeseburger :biggrin:


----------



## dirtybird (Sep 10, 2005)

Payment sent for #91.
You have sent $20.00 USD to [email protected].


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 26 2009, 09:28 AM~12816398
> *what's your shipping address so i can ship you that cheeseburger :biggrin:
> *


Can you make it a double...?


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc+Jan 25 2009, 05:18 PM~12810692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it will be i just forgot to put the <span style=\'color:red\'>double in the second post :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*Thanks fellas and good luck to all ya'll.....please check the board and make sure everything looks cool.....we're getting close!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

Zappo Payment sent for #7 and 71


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

SHAKE THE BOX BETTER :biggrin:. PULL SIX 2


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*Thanks fellas......and next time I'll shake the shit outta the box!* :biggrin:


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

hook it up with 36 and 69 payment sent 45.00


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

27 left :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)

how much each square threw paypal


----------



## cube224 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidenickie_@Jan 28 2009, 11:20 AM~12836976
> *how much each square threw paypal
> *


$20.98 each square through paypal


----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cube224_@Jan 28 2009, 01:38 PM~12838906
> *$20.98 each square through paypal
> *


thanks


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

hey Zappo, shake the fuck out of the box this time. :biggrin: thank you sir :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 28 2009, 09:11 AM~12834955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x 2 :biggrin:


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

Wheres the update? :dunno:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 28 2009, 10:11 AM~12834955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

payment sent for 38 and 73


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Sorry fellas.....I've been hella busy at work AND hella busy with the family. Updates in a minute.........


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*Thanks fellas and good luck!!!*


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Feb 1 2009, 03:43 PM~12875190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


9 and 11 are mine :biggrin: i got my raffle updated too. thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

bump


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## cube224 (Oct 17, 2005)

Come on everyone, this is a hell of a deal. Buy up the rest of the squares. Lets get this shit filled so I can get my pumps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cube224 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cube224_@Feb 3 2009, 06:17 PM~12896817
> *Come on everyone, this is a hell of a deal. Buy up the rest of the squares.  Lets get this shit filled so I can get my pumps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Oh dang wrong raffle. I mean MY RIMS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cube224_@Feb 3 2009, 07:17 PM~12896817
> *Come on everyone, this is a hell of a deal. Buy up the rest of the squares.  Lets get this shit filled so I can get my pumps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


BUT HURRY UP AND BUY MY RAFFLE SQUARES TOO. :cheesy:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

I also have them 14k white gold *REAL* diamond studs man....they are brand new.....excellent gift for your lady for Valentine's.....tell her you went to Zales and paid $2k. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *I want $210 shipped Priority Mail*. She might even give you the best hummer you've ever had....have your eyes rollin' like a slot machine.....you'll be curlin' them toes all night long!!! *BEEN THERE, DONE THAT!!!*


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

PM SENT for #6, #48, #86


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Feb 4 2009, 11:11 PM~12910939
> *PM SENT for #6, #48, #86
> *


about time homie :biggrin: g/l


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 4 2009, 11:13 PM~12910971
> *about time homie :biggrin: g/l
> *


21 left i think :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

NEW Signature !!!


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Feb 4 2009, 11:28 PM~12911173
> *NEW Signature !!!
> *


DAMN GETTING RID OF MY LINK SO SOON. IT JUST FINISH 10 MINUTES AGO. :biggrin: I GOT RID OF IT TOO :cheesy:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Money sent for 34, 35, 45, 47 and 48


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Just seen 48 was taken so give me 49

:biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*Thanks fellas for your support and good luck!!! We're almost there!*


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Feb 6 2009, 09:14 AM~12924392
> *Thanks fellas for your support and good luck!!!  We're almost there!
> 
> 
> ...



Zappo, give me 1,8,18,31,41,43,57,74,75, and 92. Check your PM.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

ZAPPO i got #87


----------



## Joe M (Dec 30, 2008)

we're close.....


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

not close enough. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

zappo i sent the cash for the last five spots :biggrin: 88 89 93 94 97 and i got 87 also


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Feb 7 2009, 10:43 AM~12933921
> *zappo i sent the cash for the last five spots  :biggrin: 88 89 93 94 97  and i got 87 also
> *


 :0 none left?? lets get this over with. i need my wheels :cheesy:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 7 2009, 12:50 PM~12934274
> *:0 none left?? lets get this over with. i need my wheels :cheesy:
> *



whens the drawing ???


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

ill take one if theres any left? :dunno:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Feb 7 2009, 04:40 PM~12935631
> *ill take one if theres any left?  :dunno:
> *


dam homie I think your like ten pages late...........


----------



## cube224 (Oct 17, 2005)

So when is the drawing????????????? :around:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

ZAPPO, PULL MY NAME HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

WHERE IS ZAPPO. DID HE TAKE THE MONEY AND RUN? :biggrin:


----------



## Joe M (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Feb 8 2009, 12:44 PM~12940947
> *WHERE IS ZAPPO. DID HE TAKE THE MONEY AND RUN? :biggrin:
> *


Nah, been in the Hospital


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six 2+Feb 8 2009, 09:44 AM~12940947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you know? This time it's my wife...she had emergency surgery. I'm out at a Momo in Buena Park by Knott's Berry farm....won't be back home until Tuesday or Wednesday....sorry fellas......if any of ya'll have any questions call or text me anytime....I'm a natural born tweeker so I'm always awake!


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

it's  homie take your time. hope your wife is going to be ok.


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Feb 8 2009, 08:53 PM~12943831
> *Nah man....I took the money and walked!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: J/K
> How did you know?  This time it's my wife...she had emergency surgery.  I'm out at a Momo in Buena Park by Knott's Berry farm....won't be back home until Tuesday or Wednesday....sorry fellas......if any of ya'll have any questions call or text me anytime....I'm a natural born tweeker so I'm always awake!
> *


I told him. :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Feb 8 2009, 06:53 PM~12943831
> *Nah man....I took the money and walked!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: J/K
> How did you know?  This time it's my wife...she had emergency surgery.  I'm out at a Momo in Buena Park by Knott's Berry farm....won't be back home until Tuesday or Wednesday....sorry fellas......if any of ya'll have any questions call or text me anytime....I'm a natural born tweeker so I'm always awake!
> *


hope everything is cool homie.


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Feb 8 2009, 06:28 PM~12944231
> *I told him.  :biggrin:
> *


And how do you know? LOL J/K Yeah....I'm stuck like Chuck with no camera or printer to finish this shit......but thanks to all ya'll for the support you all have been giving this raffle and myself.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

square 88 for me !!!


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Feb 10 2009, 05:17 PM~12964871
> *square 88 for me !!!
> *


 :uh: this raffle has been over for 3 days. zappo is busy and said the drawing will probably be wednesday


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Feb 10 2009, 04:17 PM~12964871
> *square 88 for me !!!
> *


IT'S DONE HOMIE. WE ARE JUST WAITING FOR ZAPPO TO RETURN.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

give him time.....


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

my luck needs a change for the best. might as well start here!


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

damn!!! :angry:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 12 2009, 11:19 AM~12982947
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


X72


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

IS THE RAFFLE TODAY????


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 12 2009, 02:19 PM~12984457
> *IS THE RAFFLE TODAY????
> *


I sure do hope so!!! I really hate to break this to you, but there mine! :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

Zappo, is it going down today?


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Sorry fellas....it's 1:00am and I'm barely checking my msgs and emails......I'm updating the board now....


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*Ok, here is the board......someone paid for spot 74 (Robert) but failled to tell me his screen name.....anyways.....there are still spots left on the board.........here it is!* :angry: :uh:


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Feb 6 2009, 10:32 AM~12925076
> *Zappo, give me 1,8,18,31,41,43,57,74,75, and 92.  Check your PM.
> *



I guess you said the hell with me :dunno: check your PM's


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Feb 13 2009, 05:45 AM~12991519
> *I guess you said the hell with me  :dunno: check your PM's
> *


Bro, I could not find your payment anywhere.....did you deposit the money into my bank account or PayPal? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:uh: :dunno:


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Feb 13 2009, 02:31 AM~12991215
> *Ok, here is the board......someone paid for spot 74 (Robert) but failled to tell me his screen name.....anyways.....there are still spots left on the board.........here it is! :angry:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


My bad that's me azrdr (spot 74), I tried to send you another PM but I guess your box was full. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Time to wrap this one up!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:around:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Feb 13 2009, 08:24 AM~12992061
> *Bro, I could not find your payment anywhere.....did you deposit the money into my bank account or PayPal?  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


maybe he paid with food stamps. :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

New here, what is left and where do I send the Paypal...Im at work, cant be looking for it to much!! He he he. 

? #1 How much.
? #2 What is the email for Paypal.
? #3 Tell me I aint to late.

-Philip.


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll take "31" "HEL48MET"


Gracias.

-Philip.

I forgot to put my name "HEL48MET" on the paypal message.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEL48MET_@Feb 13 2009, 05:21 PM~12996111
> *I'll take "31"  "HEL48MET"
> Gracias.
> 
> ...


I believe your to late bro


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Feb 13 2009, 02:31 AM~12991215
> *Ok, here is the board......someone paid for spot 74 (Robert) but failled to tell me his screen name.....anyways.....there are still spots left on the board.........here it is! :angry:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



He said this morning "there are still spots left on the board"...I saw 31 open, so I sent it.

Hopefully Im not wrong, if so I think the homie would make it right. Dude sounds respectable or we wouldn't be doing this.

-Philip.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

SO IS THE RAFFLE DONE OR IS THERE SPOTS STILL OPEN WHATS THE WORD??


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEL48MET_@Feb 13 2009, 05:55 PM~12996453
> *He said this morning "there are still spots left on the board"...I saw 31 open, so I sent it.
> 
> Hopefully Im not wrong, if so I think the homie would make it right. Dude sounds respectable or we wouldn't be doing this.
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

just give me my daytons :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow this is getting messed up.... Let's get it figured out and over with.... :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

We all good on my end.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

WHATS THE FINAL WORD ZAPPO EVERTHING COOL???????


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Feb 13 2009, 03:43 PM~12995792
> *maybe he paid with food stamps. :biggrin:  j/k
> *


Actually I used the money from the crack I sold you.


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

who won?


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Feb 14 2009, 07:57 PM~13004765
> *who won?
> *


1979mc


----------



## Joe M (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 14 2009, 10:02 PM~13004800
> *1979mc
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Updating the board...........raffle most likely tomorrow Sunday


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*Prez of the I....you had chosen spot 74 yet that one was already taken by the homie azrdr...is it ok if I put you on the last spot which is 14? If not it's all good, I can refund you for one spot.*


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :cheesy:


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Feb 15 2009, 01:31 AM~13007220
> *Prez of the I....you had chosen spot 74 yet that one was already taken by the homie azrdr...is it ok if I put you on the last spot which is 14?  If not it's all good, I can refund you for one spot.
> 
> 
> ...


Put me in 14


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Feb 15 2009, 08:56 AM~13007738
> *Put me in 14
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

LETS DO THIS SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*Cool........* :thumbsup:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*Finally..........* :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Killer Kali (Jul 14, 2005)

i'm ready to win my rimz


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Just curious,How is this drawing gonna go down Zappo???,Video??????


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Feb 15 2009, 03:41 PM~13010212
> *Finally.......... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: :fingerscrossed: :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 15 2009, 05:06 PM~13010364
> *Just curious,How is this drawing gonna go down Zappo???,Video??????
> *


x2


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Maybe show everyones name on tickets(multiple if purchased),on video,and use one of these.........and get a hooker to pick the winner...


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 15 2009, 06:44 PM~13011257
> *Maybe show everyones name on tickets(multiple if purchased),on video,and use one of these.........and get a hooker to pick the winner...
> 
> 
> ...


x2 hookers are good for everything :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Uploading the video now....fucken connection here at the Momo seems like it's 56k. :angry:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*And thanks to all of you who played.* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

JOE PADILLA WON!!!!


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 15 2009, 07:44 PM~13011718
> *JOE PADILLA WON!!!!
> *


congrats homie. i'm not gonna get mad like everybody else does. i know the odds. whens the next raffle homie????? :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

I CANT BELIVE IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAMN HAVE U SENT THEM YET :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

FUCK THIS RAFFLE SHIT. :biggrin: IF IT WASN'T FOR BAD LUCK? I WOULDN'T HAVE ANY LUCK AT ALL. I'M DONE. :angry:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:uh: :uh: 


> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 15 2009, 07:52 PM~13011793
> *congrats homie. i'm not gonna get mad like everybody else does. i know the odds. whens the next raffle homie????? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

congrats joe padilla!


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

HEY ZAPPO HOW DO I SAVE THIS VIDEO TO MY COMPUTER :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Feb 15 2009, 09:16 PM~13012024
> *I CANT BELIVE IT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: DAMN HAVE SENT THEM YET  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 95 Fleetwood (Nov 3, 2005)

congrats Joe


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

WOW!! BIG THANKS TO ZAPPO FOR HAVING THIS RAFFLE!!!! AND CONGRATS TO JOE MEDINA!! WHENS THE NEXT ONE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

THANKS HOMIES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Feb 16 2009, 11:18 AM~13016534
> *THANKS HOMIES :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WAY TO GO BROTHER!!  ROLL'N ON SOME D'S BISH


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Feb 15 2009, 08:30 PM~13012148
> *HEY ZAPPO HOW DO I SAVE THIS VIDEO TO MY COMPUTER  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats. To save it to your photobucket, just click the link right above the video (copy to my album)


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 16 2009, 02:29 PM~13018544
> *WAY TO GO BROTHER!!   ROLL'N ON SOME D'S BISH
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Damn, i picked 38 and when he drew the number his thumb was covering the first half of the 8, i almost shit a brick...


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Zappo, got the confirmation that funds where sent back. I was late, but you came correct. Just putting it out there, stand up dude. When's the next one, I'm in!

-Philip.


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEL48MET_@Feb 17 2009, 09:37 AM~13027567
> *Zappo, got the confirmation that funds where sent back. I was late, but you came correct. Just putting it out there, stand up dude. When's the next one, I'm in!
> 
> -Philip.
> *


Thanks bro.....by the way...nice to see another Estrada out there! I don't think I'll do another one bro since they are too much of a hastle. I'll leave the headaches to the homie JD from Zenith. :biggrin:  I do have a few used sets if interested....


----------

